# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  عفواً...ايتها الام اظهري انوثة ابنتك

## نبراس،،،

بسمـ الله الرحمن الرحيمـ
وصلى الله على محمد واله الطاهرين

*اظهري انوثة ابنتك بالطرق الصحيحه*

قد تستنكري بعض التصرفات وقد لاتحبذيها لكن مهما 

طالت الأيام لابد من إظهــار انوثة طفلتك المدلـلـه

|||| لهذا هنا بـعض النقاط نقلتها لــكم ||||





في سن مبكره جداً تجدي طفلتك تتابعك بنظرها عند التزين وتهتم 

بما تفعلينه وتحاول التقليد بعكس الصبي فهذا الشئ لا يثير اهتمامه 

لانه ليس جزءا من ميوله وغريزته ومتابعتك بابنتك الصغيره 

فانها تهتم بمظهرها وتسريحه شعرها فى وقت انتظار الضيوف او الاقارب 

ولكن كيف تتعاملى مع انثويه ابنتك وتوجهيها التوجيه الصحيح ؟ 

>>>> وهذا هو السؤال الهام <<<<

أي أم ترى ابنتها مهتمه بهذا الشكل امامها طريقين 


الطــ،ــريــ،ـق الأول 

1- وهو نَهرِ فتاتك ومنعها من اظهار اهتمامها بنفسها 

أو وقوفها المتكرر اما المرآه وهذا الطريق لن ينفع الفتاه 

بالعكس الضرر كبير جدا فان تعرضت طفلتك لنهرك المستمر تصبح معقده 

وتشعر بعقده النقص فى الكبر وتجدي ردها الطبيعى فى 

وقت التكليف بالحجاب انها حزينه وغير سعيده


الطــ،ــريــ،ـق الـ،ـــثـ،ـاني 

2- فهو اعطاء ابنتك كل ماتتمناه فى هذا الشان من ملابس قصيره وعاريه

وماالى ذلك وايضا هذا الطريق خاطئ جدا فعواقبه وخيمه جدا 

فالطفله بمرور الوقت تعتاد على هذه الملابس ولن يستطيع اى شئ 

يثنيها عن ذلك وتصبح خطوه الحجاب صعبه جدا جدا على البنت المتمرده

وعلى الام التى لا تستطيع الضغط على ابنتها 


الطــ،ــريق الصحيييح


( مــهم ) وهو الطريق الامثل فهو مراعاه مشاعر ابنتك 

مع المحافظه على شرع عفتها باعطيها ملابس محتشمه فى الخارج لترتديها 

ولكن مع الالوان الجميله البراقه التى تغنيها عن القصير والمفتوح 

واربطه الشعر الجميله والاحذيه المناسبه ولا تخرجيها 

الا وكانها عروس وفى المنزل اسمحيلها بارتداء ملابس مفتوحه

وتسريحات جميله والوان ملفته واهتمى باناقتها خارج المنزل 

وداخله وبمرور الوقت تبداى فى توعيه ابنتك ان الحجاب والستر امر يحبه الله ورسوله واهل بيته وهو حجاب فاطمه سلام الله عليها 

حتى تصل طفلتك لسن التكليف تجد ان الحجاب لن يزيدها الا عزه وجمالا 

وذلك ايضا بمساعدتك فتختارى لها حجاب جميل وملابس تناسبها 

وبالتدريج حتى ترقى بملابسها الى مايرضى الله 

ولابد من مدح مظرها لتعزيز الثقه بها 
اسأل الله ان يرزقكم الذرييه الصالحين 

م /ن 
مع بعض التغيير

----------


## جـــــــــوري

كلام رائع أخ قمي 
تسلم على الطرح المفيد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طرح اكثر واكثر واكثر من رائع اخوي قمي 
تستحق عليه التقييم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> كلام رائع أخ قمي 
> تسلم على الطرح المفيد



جـــــــوري 
الرائع هو تواجدكم في هذه الصفحه 
كل الشكرر لكم ولزيارتكم المشرقه 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> طرح اكثر واكثر واكثر من رائع اخوي قمي 
> تستحق عليه التقييم



 
عفاف الهدى 
اشكر لك هذه الزياره المشرقه 
وتقييم الموضوع يكون بتواد قرائه 
الطيبين كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم 
دمتم لكل خير اسعدتني متابعاتكم 
لصفحاتي وان شاء الله دوم

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*نقلهـ راااائعهـ و موفقهـ ,,,*
*بوركتـ جهووودكـ أيها المعطاء ,,,*
*خطواتـ فيـ غاية الأهميهـ ,,,*
*و إلتفاتهـ فيـ غاية الجمالـ ,,,*
*يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عاااافيهـ ,,,*
*و أدامـ علينا جواهر العطاء ,,,*
*منـ تحتـ طهر يداكـ ,,,*
*لا عدمناااااااااااكـ ,,,*
*خااالصـ التحااااياااا ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *نقلهـ راااائعهـ و موفقهـ ,,,*
> *بوركتـ جهووودكـ أيها المعطاء ,,,*
> *خطواتـ فيـ غاية الأهميهـ ,,,*
> *و إلتفاتهـ فيـ غاية الجمالـ ,,,*
> *يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عاااافيهـ ,,,*
> *و أدامـ علينا جواهر العطاء ,,,*
> *منـ تحتـ طهر يداكـ ,,,*
> *لا عدمناااااااااااكـ ,,,*
> *خااالصـ التحااااياااا ,,,*
> ...



 
للدموع احساس 
كل الشكر لكم ولهذه الزياره 
المشرقه 
دمتم ودام تواصلكم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

كلمات قيمه ومفيده
مشكور اخوي

----------


## نبراس،،،

> كلمات قيمه ومفيده
> 
> 
> مشكور اخوي



 
مروركم ايضا قيم جدا
 كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم العطره 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## فرح

طــــــــــــرح جدا راااااااائع 
خيي قـــــــــمي 
احسنت ووفقت في الاختيااار 
داااااائما ممــــــــــيز
يعطيك العاافيه
ننتظر بشووووق الى جديدك خيي 
اجمل الامنيااات لك بالسعاااده

----------


## نبراس،،،

> طــــــــــــرح جدا راااااااائع 
> 
> خيي قـــــــــمي 
> احسنت ووفقت في الاختيااار 
> داااااائما ممــــــــــيز
> يعطيك العاافيه
> ننتظر بشووووق الى جديدك خيي 
> اجمل الامنيااات لك بالسعاااده



فرح 
اشكر لك هذه الزياره العطره 
دمتم سعداء في دنياكم واخراكم

----------


## أمينه

طرح راقي _أخي قمي_ 

كعادتك دائما تتحفنا بكل ما هو مفيد للأسرة ككل 

جزاك المولى عنا كل خير  





تقبل تحياتي
هذه أنا


أمينه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> طرح راقي _أخي قمي_ 
> 
> كعادتك دائما تتحفنا بكل ما هو مفيد للأسرة ككل  
> جزاك المولى عنا كل خير  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أمينه
اشكر لكم هذه الزياره العطره 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اختيار موفق   وطرح في غاية الأهمية بارك الله في جهودك الطيبة اخي الكريم

----------


## كبرياء

يسـلمو على الطرح الرووعهـ ... 
يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ أخووي ....} 
لآعدمـ ... 
كبريآء

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

طرج رائع منك اخي
وكما عودتنا  على اطروحاتك القيمه

موفق

----------


## حرم السيد

بارك الله بك على هذا الطرح الواعي لهذا الجانب من المسؤولية الواجبة على الأم ,, إلتفاتهـ جداً مميزهـ 
شكراً لـإنتقائك وإضافتك ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يسلمووو ع الطرحـ الرووعهـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه ،،*

*وع ـــيد سع ـــــيد :) ،،*

*مودتي*

*كرزوه،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

نصائح في منتهى الروعة..


ودروس في غاية من الأهمية...


كل الشكر لكل ماقدمت...


يعطيك العافية...


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## الزمان قمر

مشكور اخي قمي على النصائح المفيدة
بإ نتظار جديدك

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اختيار موفق وطرح في غاية الأهمية بارك الله في جهودك الطيبة اخي الكريم



 
ملكة سبأ
كل الشكر لك اخييه 
ولزيارتك العطره
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> يسـلمو على الطرح الرووعهـ ... 
> يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ أخووي ....} 
> لآعدمـ ... 
> كبريآء



 
كبرياء
مشكووره زيارتكم خيييه
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> طرج رائع منك اخي
> وكما عودتنا على اطروحاتك القيمه
> 
> موفق



 
دمعة الاحزان 
القيم تواجدكم في هذه الصفحه 
كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> بارك الله بك على هذا الطرح الواعي لهذا الجانب من المسؤولية الواجبة على الأم ,, إلتفاتهـ جداً مميزهـ 
> شكراً لـإنتقائك وإضافتك ..



 
حرم السيد
كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم العطره
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *يسلمووو ع الطرحـ الرووعهـ ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه ،،* 
> *وع ـــيد سع ـــــيد :) ،،* 
> *مودتي* 
> 
> *كرزوه،*



آنسهـ كرزة
كل عام وانتم بخير 
كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم القيمه
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*موضوع رائع بوركت عليه*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*  

*والله يتقبل والحمد لله على السلامه* 
*وحجه مقبوله بأذن الله*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> نصائح في منتهى الروعة..
> 
> 
> ودروس في غاية من الأهمية... 
> 
> كل الشكر لكل ماقدمت... 
> 
> يعطيك العافية... 
> 
> ...



 
دمعه على السطر
 مشكوووره زيارتكم خييه
 دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مشكور اخي قمي على النصائح المفيدة
> بإ نتظار جديدك



 
الزمان قمر
كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم العطره 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *موضوع رائع بوركت عليه*
> 
> *ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*  
> 
> *والله يتقبل والحمد لله على السلامه* 
> 
> *وحجه مقبوله بأذن الله*



 
ورده محمديه
مشكووره خيييه على هذه الزياره العطره 
والله يتقبل منا ومنكم انا بعدي في مكه ما رجعة 
دمتم لكل خييير يوم السبت ان شاء الله نكون في 
البلد

----------


## احلى توته

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــور
يسلمو ع الطرح الرائع
تحياتي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

طرح قيم ومفيد جداً
أخوي : قمي
ربي يعطيك ألف ألف عافيه
وما ننحرم من مواضيعك المميزة
دمت بخير





أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــور
> 
> يسلمو ع الطرح الرائع
> 
> تحياتي



 
احلى توته
كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم 
دمتم لكل خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> طرح قيم ومفيد جداً
> 
> أخوي : قمي
> ربي يعطيك ألف ألف عافيه
> وما ننحرم من مواضيعك المميزة
> دمت بخير 
> أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــــات
> كانت هنا



امنيات مجروحه
اشكر لكم هذه الزياره العطره 
دمتم لكل خييير وعافييه

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مشكوركلماترائعة
وطرح
جميل
تحياتي
سوسو

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مشكوركلمات رائعة
وطرح
جميل
تحياتي
سوسو

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

:nuts: تحياااتي سوسو الحلوة

----------


## نبراس،،،

سمووورهـ
مشكوووره خيييه على هذه الزياره 
دمتم

----------

